
FCC Rule to rewrite Section 230 - coldcode
https://www.forbes.com/sites/robpegoraro/2020/07/28/heres-trumps-plan-to-regulate-social-media/#72d62e0362fa
======
coldcode
link to pdf of the proposed rule:
[https://www.ntia.gov/files/ntia/publications/ntia_petition_f...](https://www.ntia.gov/files/ntia/publications/ntia_petition_for_rulemaking_7.27.20.pdf)

